# Report Card/ Teacher Comments You Recall



## Beezer (Sep 20, 2022)

I remember 3...

On one music report card my teacher wrote, "Beezer always plays soooo musically!"

The next year a different music teacher wrote in my report card, "Beezer would excel at music, but he'd have to be awake." lol!

On one of my Economic Exams my teacher wrote, "I just read a pile of made up nonsense. This is 10 minutes of my life I'll never get back." lol!!!

Do you remember any funny/ poignant/ strange comments your teachers made back in the day?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 20, 2022)

'Could do better' was on all my reports.


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

In Religious studies, asks too many questions.


----------



## Della (Sep 20, 2022)

From first grade through twelfth it was always, "daydreams in class."


----------



## Pepper (Sep 20, 2022)

My very first report card in first grade was all U's (Unsatisfactory) with red circles around them.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 20, 2022)

Only comment I remember--probably just as well I don't remember most of them--is that I needed to participate in more social activities.


----------



## C50 (Sep 20, 2022)

I only have one report card from school and that is from Kindergarden.  I will have to paraphrase but at the end of the year the teacher wrote "C50 is very distracted and excitable, he finishes his work quickly but disrupts the class.  I believe his behavior will cause many problems as he moves foreward".   She nailed it.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 20, 2022)

A teacher told my father I was "inevitably late" for class. He said, "If it's inevitable, there's no point in discussing it."


----------



## MsFox (Sep 20, 2022)

It was not uncommon to see, "She doesn't play well with others."


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2022)

I don't remember any comments on mine.. I know I was always terrified to take it home..


----------



## JustDave (Sep 20, 2022)

I remember lists of stock comments where the teacher could check satisfactory/unsatisfactory.  I remember getting "unsatisfactory" on "Is learning self control" quite regularly.


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2022)

I got a lot of "She needs to try harder."

I was dyslexic.  Nobody at my school knew anything about dyslexia, apparently.

When you're dyslexic, you can "try" til you're blue in the face and those words still won't behave themselves in your brain.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 20, 2022)

"Frank is a very bright student, and I enjoy having him in my classroom. It will be such a shame when he is expelled for fighting."


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 20, 2022)

Tish said:


> In Religious studies, asks too many questions.


Ha! Classic.


----------



## Della (Sep 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> My very first report card in first grade was all U's (Unsatisfactory) with red circles around them.



We all know you're smart, so I can only blame bad teaching.  What decent first grade teacher can't find one nice thing to say about a little girl?
Too bad we couldn't have sent in Uncle Buck.


----------



## Kika (Sep 20, 2022)

A hard worker. She needs to stop entertaining her neighbors during class time.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> "Frank is a very bright student, and I enjoy having him in my classroom. It will be such a shame when he is expelled for fighting."


so Michelle wrote this yesterday ... now tell us what your teacher wrote...


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 20, 2022)

Kika said:


> A hard worker. She needs to stop entertaining her neighbors during class time.


Was that possibly a NY thing?  I recall some of my teachers- especially the older ones in elementary school-  referring to other kids in the class as one's "neighbors."  Was kinda nice.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 20, 2022)

Della said:


> We all know you're smart, so I can only blame bad teaching.  What decent first grade teacher can't find one nice thing to say about a little girl?
> Too bad we couldn't have sent in Uncle Buck.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 20, 2022)

officerripley said:


>


Thanks for posting that.. I didn't know who Uncle Buck was.


----------



## Kika (Sep 20, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Was that possibly a NY thing?


I really don't know.  I never went to school anywhere else.  I'll have to check with my son and daughter-in-law.  Both are teachers in Pa.


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2022)

Tish said:


> In Religious studies, asks too many questions.


My late husband spent his school years with the Benedictines.  They're tough.  I saw one of his report cards and he had an "F" in Moral Guidance.  I asked what got him an F in Moral Guidance.  He said, "Asking the wrong questions..."


----------



## Della (Sep 20, 2022)

No offence to anyone with imperfect skin, I'm a walking, illustrated textbook for dermatology myself, but Uncle Buck is a bit distracted here.  He's babysitting for a week when he gets a call for his little niece's teacher's conference.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I don't remember any comments on mine.. I know I was always terrified to take it home..


Parent's were supposed to sign the report card to verify that they had seen it. I got good at signing my mom's name on my report card, all was well until I got caught smoking in the parking lot, got suspended from school...parent required to have conference with the principal.  My mom asked, said she hadn't seen any report cards for a while....I was dead meat!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 20, 2022)

I was also excellent in forging my mother's signature as early as elementary school!


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

jujube said:


> My late husband spent his school years with the Benedictines.  They're tough.  I saw one of his report cards and he had an "F" in Moral Guidance.  I asked what got him an F in Moral Guidance.  He said, "Asking the wrong questions..."


Yep, That will do it.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 20, 2022)

jujube said:


> My late husband spent his school years with the Benedictines.  They're tough.  I saw one of his report cards and he had an "F" in Moral Guidance.  I asked what got him an F in Moral Guidance.  He said, "Asking the wrong questions..."


It wasn't like in that short story I think was called "Conversion of the Jews" where the little kid asked his instructor how Jesus could have been born without intercourse, was it?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2022)

I remember one comment from a teacher in elementary school:

        "A very quiet and shy student; otherwise, a good student."


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> so Michelle wrote this yesterday ... now tell us what your teacher wrote...


I know you were joking but you know what? Me and Meesh have never gotten into a fight. We discuss differences of opinion and we speak up whenever we think one of us is wrong about something important, but it never turns into an argument.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 20, 2022)

He wastes his time in class.  He better buckle down if he  hopes to pass!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I know you were joking but you know what? Me and Meesh have never gotten into a fight. We discuss differences of opinion and we speak up whenever we think one of us is wrong about something important, but it never turns into an argument.


lol..I honestly wasn't thinking of you fighting with Michelle,


----------



## C50 (Sep 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I was also excellent in forging my mother's signature as early as elementary school!



I turned 18 the beginning of my senior year in highschool and started writing and signing my own notes.  

Office,
Please excuse C50 early.
C50

Man I was a ballsy kid.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 21, 2022)

" Does not live up to his potential". translation: class clown


----------



## Jules (Sep 21, 2022)

@Packerjohn and any other former teachers, you must have some favourite phrases you used to politely express what you were thinking about some students.


----------



## Remy (Sep 21, 2022)

Tish said:


> In Religious studies, asks too many questions.


No surprise they would like that. But to me it's a sign of an intelligent mind.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 21, 2022)

I can't remember any particular comments, but I got good grades academically and consistently received bad grades for Conduct.  I was always bored in class and amused myself by stirring things up.  I guess I really haven't changed over the years.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 22, 2022)

We had compulsory P.E. and games.   My first report card read,  "Not fit".

A  small digression.  In the pub where I drank , one regular was a retired Lt. Col.  He related that on a report on one soldier were the words, "Don't breed from this man".


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 22, 2022)

Jules said:


> @Packerjohn and any other former teachers, you must have some favourite phrases you used to politely express what you were thinking about some students.


Sure, some of had "sweat hogs" for students!  They worked so hard in class that the "sweat" just poured.  I'm kidding you here.  Truth be know, the "sweat hogs" were the lazy class.  LOL


----------



## Jules (Sep 22, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Sure, some of had "sweat hogs" for students!  They worked so hard in class that the "sweat" just poured.  I'm kidding you here.  Truth be know, the "sweat hogs" were the lazy class.  LOL


I suspect you only shared that term with fellow teachers.  LOL.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Sep 23, 2022)

It was the lower grades that had the teacher's comments. I have no memory of those comments. We are talking about over 60 years ago!


----------



## katlupe (Sep 23, 2022)

It was not on my report card but my forth grade teacher was at a PTA meeting and my mother was on the board and she told my mother she wanted to speak to her about her daughter. My mother said she was embarrassed the way she said it to her like I was a horrible kid or something. Then she told my mother that there was something wrong with me because when other kids would try to talk to me during class or hand me a note I would not answer them or look at them. My mother told her it was because I was deathly afraid of her! I was. She was the meanest teacher I ever had, Mrs. Mullins. 

Then the last day of school for me (because my family was moving to FL) we were standing in line waiting for the bus to go home and someone spoke to me and I answered them. Mrs. Mullins slapped me! She got her chance just before I left. I always remembered that but not that I did something wrong............she did. No wonder her nickname was "battle ax Mullins."


----------



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2022)

I remember a couple teachers writing that I was too distracted and wouldn’t concentrate on my work. I guess in todays world, they would put a name on it. Only three things I was really interested in..machine shop, marching band and history. Make that 4 things..reading.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 23, 2022)

Jules said:


> I suspect you only shared that term with fellow teachers.  LOL.


Sure!  One of the great reasons I enjoyed the challenges of education was the "fellowship" with the other teachers.  We all had a sense of humour and the laughs never stopped.  A teacher who had no sense of humour and was just too serious never lasted.  They left the profession and went int other types of business like real estate or sales.  I stuck it out and even today  always enjoy a smile and a good laugh.  It's what keeps me going and keeps me sane in what is often a crazy, insane world where things just don't make a "bag of beans" when it comes to common sense.


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 24, 2022)

I only remember one comment oft used
...needs to concentrate more


----------



## Trish (Sep 24, 2022)

_"If Trish studied as much as she socialised, she would be a genius" - _I'm very proud of that remark


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 27, 2022)

Well, just before she passed away, my mom gave me my Kindergarten report card and it showed I failed.  Good heavens, how can one fail kindergarten? Don't know, but I have proof it can happen.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 27, 2022)

To graduate HS I needed one more 'solid' credit (math, english, science, history,,,etc.).  I had already passed algebra, geometry and trig.  I signed up for a consumer math class, at the end of the year the teacher gave me my card and wrote, 'You wasted my year and I wasted your's'.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 27, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Well, just before she passed away, my mom gave me my Kindergarten report card and it showed I failed.  Good heavens, how can one fail kindergarten? Don't know, but I have proof it can happen.


When I was in elementary school, children were occasionally held back in Kindergarten with the excuse that they 'weren't mature' enough to pass on to the first grade.  How the heck mature does a 4-6-year-old have to be, anyway?!   I thought that practice was really stupid.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 27, 2022)

*“Shali is intelligent and organised, gets along well with her peers, however, her attitude towards those in authority borders on contempt.” Lol.  I never answered back, but I asked many questions, and was not easily cowed. Hmmm, not much has changed. *


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 27, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> To graduate HS I needed one more math credit, I had already passed algebra, geometry and trig.  I signed up for a consumer math class, at the end of the year the teacher gave me my 'A' and wrote on my report card, 'You wasted my year and I wasted your's'.


Hahaha!  Sounds like mine!   The high schools I attended only required ONE math course/credit.. and boy did it take some doing for me to get it.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 27, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> When I was in elementary school, children were occasionally held back in Kindergarten with the excuse that they 'weren't mature' enough to pass on to the first grade.  How the heck mature does a 4-6-year-old have to be, anyway?!   I thought that practice was really stupid.


It was all about control.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 27, 2022)

Oh, back to the original topic..  "back in the days" when teachers either ignored changes in a child's behavior or didn't concern themselves with it-  one teacher wrote I was well-behaved, got "honor" marks, and he "enjoyed having (me) in his class."  The next school year I was nearly flunking out, and this next teacher wrote "all she does is write notes and annoy others."


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 27, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> It was all about control.


Probably.  I also noticed children who were held back for that reason had difficulties throughout their school years.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Oct 27, 2022)

“Child prodigy”in the early years. 
“Wastes time” after that. Oops.


----------



## Bella (Oct 27, 2022)

katlupe said:


> *It was not on my report card but my forth grade teacher was at a PTA meeting and my mother was on the board and she told my mother she wanted to speak to her about her daughter.* My mother said she was embarrassed the way she said it to her like I was a horrible kid or something. Then she told my mother that there was something wrong with me because when other kids would try to talk to me during class or hand me a note I would not answer them or look at them. My mother told her it was because I was deathly afraid of her! I was. *She was the meanest teacher I ever had, Mrs. Mullins.*
> 
> Then the last day of school for me (because my family was moving to FL) we were standing in line waiting for the bus to go home and someone spoke to me and I answered them. *Mrs. Mullins slapped me! *She got her chance just before I left. I always remembered that but not that I did something wrong............she did. *No wonder her nickname was "battle ax Mullins."*


@katlupe, I can empathize. It wasn't a "comment" on my report card, I was also attacked. 

I was in third grade and went to Our Lady of Perpetual Agony. My teacher was a nun named Sister Terminator. We had to copy a paragraph. I misunderstood and wrote a paragraph about my dog, Tootsie. We handed our papers in and were told to read a book while she checked our work. All of a sudden, she yelled out my name and called me up to her desk. Uh oh, that's never a good thing. I had no idea what I'd done wrong. I was just sitting at my desk reading, like I was told to do. 

So I walked up to her, and she marked a big red* F *on my paper while yelling at me for getting it wrong. Then she proceeded to pick me up by my little peter pan lapels and shoved me into the black board with my feet dangling, while yelling at me the whole time. When she dropped me to the floor, I kicked her in the shins and ran out the door. Sister Terminator ran out after me and dragged me to the principal's office. The principal called my mom, who had to leave work to come and get me. 

I told my mom what had happened, and she wasn't even mad. She didn't understand why Sister Terminator went crazy on me and said that she had no excuse for doing so. She said I'd made a mistake and I should've been given a chance to copy the paragraph because I misunderstood the assignment. I agreed. She also told the principal that Sister Terminator better not ever lay a hand on me again. I hated Sister Terminator. She was a mean old bully and a wretched excuse for a nun. But I loved my mom, she was terrific! 

Bella


----------



## ohioboy (Oct 27, 2022)

Teacher wrote a note to my Mother. Said I was always playing with things.

P.S. Suzy is getting tied of it.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 27, 2022)

Bella said:


> @katlupe, I can empathize. It wasn't a "comment" on my report card, I was also attacked.
> 
> I was in third grade and went to Our Lady of Perpetual Agony. My teacher was a nun named Sister Terminator. We had to copy a paragraph. I misunderstood and wrote a paragraph about my dog, Tootsie. We handed our papers in and were told to read a book while she checked our work. All of a sudden, she yelled out my name and called me up to her desk. Uh oh, that's never a good thing. I had no idea what I'd done wrong. I was just sitting at my desk reading, like I was told to do.
> 
> ...


Sister Terminator? That was a good name for her!


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 27, 2022)

Perfect marks for daydreaming.  My parents just loved seeing this one.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 27, 2022)

The only remarks I remember were "needs improvement" in just about everything, including deportment.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 27, 2022)

a good student, she is quiet and shy, needs to socialize more. Her
grades are above average, but she should do better.


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Dec 23, 2022)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...good student, but he daydreams a lot!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2022)

Della said:


> We all know you're smart, so I can only blame bad teaching.  What decent first grade teacher can't find one nice thing to say about a little girl?
> Too bad we couldn't have sent in Uncle Buck.


Yes, Uncle Buck!

"Here's a quarter. Go and have that thing taken off your face!"


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> The only remarks I remember were "needs improvement" in just about everything, including deportment.


..and they still haven't deported you yet !


----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..and they still haven't deported you yet !


Nope. Neither has my deportment improved...jussayin


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2022)

"She talks too much".


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 23, 2022)

The only one I recall, (I never spent much time in school anyway). was before age 7, when I went on to another institution.......my mother read it out loud to me "Lethargic and Uninterested in Class".

Hey, I was just a kid, otherwise I might have suggested it be changed to "Bored Shitless".


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, Uncle Buck!
> 
> "Here's a quarter. Go and have that thing taken off your face!"


That reminds me of my Uncle Manuel. 

A happy bachelor all his life, Uncle Manny didn't like kids much. Whenever I'd get close so I could watch him and my dad work on a car or go through some fishing lures or something, he'd look at me very intently while leaning toward my dad and say, "Why don't you give this kid a quarter and tell him to take a long hike?"

Subtle obvious hint. I thought it was funny, though. And when I look back on it, I think he appreciated that...his eyes would smile.

Worth mentioning; my dad would always immediately say something like, "Mickey, you wanna give us a hand here?" or "Mickey, hand me the 3/4 wrench, would ya?" And that's when Uncle Manny's eyes lit up. 

...family dynamics, am I right?

(Mickey = my nickname)


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 23, 2022)

Tempsontime65 said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...good student, but he daydreams a lot!!


What student doesn't?


----------



## 1955 (Dec 23, 2022)

5th or 6th grade English teacher (Mrs. Warren) on the first day of class scolded me for coming in the wrong door. Said I should have known which door to use after my 4 sisters had her class. WTH!


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 23, 2022)

1955 said:


> 5th or 6th grade English teacher (Mrs. Warren) on the first day of class scolded me for coming in the wrong door. Said I should have known which door to use after my 4 sisters had her class. WTH!


yeesh


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 23, 2022)

Jules said:


> I suspect you only shared that term with fellow teachers.  LOL.


Yes, teachers always have a great sense of humour.  That's what keep them going.  At least it kept me going.  Never a dull day when you stand up before a class of teenagers.  LOL


----------



## Muskrat (Dec 23, 2022)

My last college..nursing program. I received a paper with a B grade and quipped to the instructor that “I was just a B student”. She looked me in the eye and said “no….you are an A student who does B work”. Believe me…I never got another B


----------



## CallMeKate (Dec 26, 2022)

Oh boy... this question brought back a bad memory.   It's not a report card _comment_, but I was always an average high B student... A's in the subjects I really liked. *Buuuut* one year I hated math with a more fiery passion than other years and rebelled against trying to learn.  Right there among my A's and B's on one report card was a glaring F for math.  Oy!  Story doesn't end there...

Mega years later (and just 5 years ago)  I saw that teacher on Facebook.  Agonized about whether or not to "introduce myself" and tell him what that stupid F did to my life and self esteem    (I pulled it up to a C+ in a couple of months, though, and the a B-).  Well, I did it... wrote to him, he sent me a friend request, and we became friends of sorts.  Never would have believed that in the early 70s.  hehe

I still hate math, for the record.


----------

